# Boards You Wish You Didn't Have



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I've really enjoyed every board i have ever bought, for riding, but i was disappointed by the Endeavour Vice and its extruded base, it always rode ok, but waxing and maintaining it was a pain in the arse, it always looked "burnt" and it would never really wax well... 

Would i get rid of it, No, i will keep it as i actually enjoyed riding it, which is the most important, but the base was a huge let down... If they make it with a sintered base, then would snap it up...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Stone grind the base if it looks that way, deep structure on a base like that is your friend. 

There's only one board I regret owning and that was the Santa Cruz PantherPly aka Jon Kooley from like 2002. It had too much camber, the flex pattern was one of the most whack things in the world, and it never held an edge on anything. 

Otherwise I would say I've been pretty lucky in the decks I've personally owned, reviewing is a different story. There are decks I wish I had never strapped on.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> ...Otherwise I would say I've been pretty lucky in the decks I've personally owned, *reviewing is a different story. There are decks I wish I had never strapped on.*


…off topic, but i would imagine that list would make for an interesting read!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've ridden some death sleds. Then if you add in prototypes, that list just continues to grow.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Stone grind the base if it looks that way, deep structure on a base like that is your friend.


It's been done, not helped so much, but it was not an expensive board, and i did enjoy riding it, in most conditions, but sometimes the base would just bite and it used to freak me out... None of my other boards have ever done that, even in spring in slushy conditions, i have never had bite like that...

Will keep it as a board for abusing, and tight tree lines, will still get loads more fun out of it for sure... Haha


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Only board with which I've been disappointed is a C2 profile Lib Tech TRS.
Having owned a TRICE with the same C2 profile, I wanted a softer version of the same. The TRS was the one. Rave reviews and so on. Well, the softer flex didn't translate well for me and I found it difficult to feel the board at all. It was just - there - no life.

Available for sale to anyone who wants it btw.
157cm in excellent condition! :thumbsup:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

2012 Burton Custom Flying V, just couldn't get on with the camber profile was a pain to skate off lifts just wanted to turn straight away (usually into an unsuspecting skier). Wasn't too enjoyable on hard pack, rode it for a week and flogged it and bought a Travis Rice Pro.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Forum Youngblood (full reverse camber, think they called it chillydog) and rome reverb rocker. These were the first couple of boards I picked up after about an 8 year hiatus from snowboarding as I wanted to try some of the new camber profiles. My previous board was a ride yukon, so in retrospect this was just a dumb purchase on my part, but these things scared the hell out of me anytime I picked up speed. Took me another four years until I was willing to even step on another board with center reverse camber.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

2014 Burton Nug 142 Flying V Restricted. 

- First thing I disliked is the EST channel system. I prefer a prefect 15/-15 duct stance, and I found with the channel system it just moves everywhere so its hard the get it exact and even.
- Board is heavy.
- Noes and tail is not blunt. Therefore the Nug 142 is not that much shorter then my Never Summer Evo 151.
- Because you place the bindings so close to the nose and tail. I found that sometimes when would be pushing myself to the chair lift or if i was on a flat spot. Once or twice, I have "flipped over the handle bars" and looked stupid.
- Also i find the channel system on the nug, placed a bit too close together (example, because its a shorter board you would expect the wholes to be a bit close to the nose and tale "about the same width apart as a snowboard 10cm bigger. However, the spacing has the width for a kid.)


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I don't remember the model name, but it was a Bataleon with a pink base and leopard print top sheet. I had heard/read some interesting things about the tbt, and was all, "What the heck, why not?" Bought it, strapped into it as soon as it showed up on my door step, and thought, "Fuck, this thing is a piece of shit." 

The board road deader than a dead chunk of wood. There was no flex, no pop, and it just felt like over all shit. Tbt itself was ok, but I ended up on the NS Infinity after that, and wouldn't ever touch a Bataleon again.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Omatic Boron 162 wide. I bought this and found out i didn't need a wide. That much is on me. Because of that it was sluggish edge to edge. The "sintruded" base(whatever that means) sucked. No matter how many times i waxed it, even had the local shop do it once, the thing was just slow. I can't even tell you how many times i had to unstrap and walk on cat tracks while my friends just cruised on. Still have it in my garage if anyone wants a big slow plank...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

GreyDragon said:


> Only board with which I've been disappointed is a C2 profile Lib Tech TRS.
> Having owned a TRICE with the same C2 profile, I wanted a softer version of the same. The TRS was the one. Rave reviews and so on. Well, the softer flex didn't translate well for me and I found it difficult to feel the board at all. It was just - there - no life.
> 
> Available for sale to anyone who wants it btw.
> 157cm in excellent condition! :thumbsup:


100% agreed on the TRS. Never owned one, but did demo one. Completely don't get the hype around that board. Maybe it's just not for me, but I didn't think it did much of anything particularly well. It's like the anti-all mountain board. Instead of being pretty decent at everything it seemed to be pretty bad at everything.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Only two really come to mind for me:

165 Arbor Element. The board was beautiful and rode great, but it was fragile as all get out. If that board so much as saw a rock, it would self inflict at least 12 core shots upon itself. I gotta great deal on it and ended up making money selling it along with the other things I got in that deal, so I can't really say I regret it too much. It all worked out in my favor.

157 Never Summer Proto. Okay, I know this board is the love child of many on this forum, but it wasn't for me. I bought it to replace a 158 Evo as my everyday board. I loved the Evo and it was a ton of fun, but I'm not much of a park guy so I thought getting a little stiffer, blunted tip version of that board would be a good thing. Not really. To me, the Proto wasn't as fun as the Evo and didn't really offer many advantages in the areas where I thought it would. It basically turned out to be a less fun version of the Evo for me. I ended up trading that board to a buddy for his 158 Cobra which I liked but didn't really have a use for. I just recently traded that Cobra here on the forum for a 161 Slash Straight.

Now, boards that I wish I'd never gotten rid of...

158 Never Summer Evo. After reading the above, that should be self explanatory.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

so Far , I have been pretty lucky with the boards I own, I am sure part ignorant as well
One thing that is good about being new to things is that you are not sure what you don't like yet, nor are you really sure what you like yet. So far though lucky I don't totally dislike anything i bought
I seem to be infected by "buy-a-new-board-a-season-itus". so I am sure sooner or later I will get a dud.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

My first board was pure n simple pain. Lot of pain. Far too big. The hand me down boards the next years were better but still awful (also all too long). Ever since I bought boards myself, I never was disappointed. Loved them all. Didn't like the tiny Custom X in pow but it hepled me a lot to progress on tight groomers. OTOH don't like the Flag in moguls but it made me so much braver at speed. They all suite/d their purpose perfectly in a way... 
However, I'm glad, I could demo some boards, cos I wouldn't have liked some of these boards.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

roboelmo said:


> 2014 Burton Nug 142 Flying V Restricted.
> 
> - First thing I disliked is the EST channel system. I prefer a prefect 15/-15 duct stance, and I found with the channel system it just moves everywhere so its hard the get it exact and even.
> - Board is heavy.
> ...


Can't resist...
did you try using "duck" tape to hold the bindings in place?? That should help secure the "duct" stance you're after. 

I said I couldn't resist.

Chomps, you can have at the other spelling/grammar issues.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> ...I said I couldn't resist.
> 
> Chomps, you can have at the other spelling/grammar issues.


What,..? Are you kidding?? I'm lucky if I catch 70-80% of my _own_ mistakes. The other 20-30% I might miss? I'm usually not even aware they're mistakes! (...gotta love a good public edjumacation, eh?) LOL!  


…besides, I'm staying out until I'm certain it's not a "second language" thing! (_…could be one of them thar "French" Canadians doncha kno!!!_)  :laugh:


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

boarderaholic said:


> I don't remember the model name, but it was a Bataleon with a pink base and leopard print top sheet. I had heard/read some interesting things about the tbt, and was all, "What the heck, why not?" Bought it, strapped into it as soon as it showed up on my door step, and thought, "Fuck, this thing is a piece of shit."
> 
> The board road deader than a dead chunk of wood. There was no flex, no pop, and it just felt like over all shit. Tbt itself was ok, but I ended up on the NS Infinity after that, and wouldn't ever touch a Bataleon again.


Its the bataleon distortia, I think 2008 model. My wife owned one, she found it too soft for her riding style but enjoyed the tbt.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> 100% agreed on the TRS. Never owned one, but did demo one. Completely don't get the hype around that board. Maybe it's just not for me, but I didn't think it did much of anything particularly well. It's like the anti-all mountain board. Instead of being pretty decent at everything it seemed to be pretty bad at everything.


Just to finish the line on the TRS...
I bought the TRS Horsepower model last year as they changed to the new XC2 profile - and I absolutely love it!
Infinitely better than the previous C2 board. :thumbsup:


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Only two really come to mind for me:
> 
> 165 Arbor Element. The board was beautiful and rode great, but it was fragile as all get out. If that board so much as saw a rock, it would self inflict at least 12 core shots upon itself. I gotta great deal on it and ended up making money selling it along with the other things I got in that deal, so I can't really say I regret it too much. It all worked out in my favor.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be the end of the world if I had to give up any of my boards. But you would have to rip my evo from my cold dead hands.

For me, Never Summer Cobra. Not a bad board or anything, just wasn't useful in my quiver.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Just to finish the line on the TRS...
> I bought the TRS Horsepower model last year as they changed to the new XC2 profile - and I absolutely love it!
> Infinitely better than the previous C2 board. :thumbsup:


Don't you think that was more to do with HP and less going from C2 to XC2?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bataleon Evil Twin.

Gave it away on the forum. Curious if it got rode.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a hard one.:icon_scratch:

Most boards don't ride that different to me.

I bring 3 every time I go, a daily driver & 2 usually to try out

If the board is even slightly weak, it only gets one run & back to the rack.

So that regret only lasts about 10 mins, until I grab a better one.

I also don't pay very much for gear 

Anything I do buy, is usually to flip anyway. If it happens to rock I'll keep it.

I always make money off the boards I buy, so I don't regret buying many.:yahoo:

My Bataleon Goliath, would be one of them. 
But it's virtually brand new & came with Salomon bindings.

I couldn't stand it, I couldn't get off this thing fast enough.
Even though I can't stand it, I traded a quarter of ganja for it.
Which I didn't pay for so, I can't say I regret it.


TT


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jtg said:


> Don't you think that was more to do with HP and less going from C2 to XC2?


Not at all.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I wish I thought a little bit more critically about myself and what I will do on mountain and didn't buy Salomon The Man's board. It is as described and can not exist in one board quiver  It is fantastic at what it is meant to be, but not as versatile as some other boards.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

kosmoz said:


> I wish I thought a little bit more critically about myself and what I will do on mountain and didn't buy Salomon The Man's board. It is as described and can not exist in one board quiver  It is fantastic at what it is meant to be, but not as versatile as some other boards.


kosmoz, you want a versatile board?

Find yourself a Dupraz:eusa_clap::bowdown:

Those things crush it all.:eusa_clap: Every single little bit. :bowdown:

I don't think it's specifically the Dupraz though?:icon_scratch:

It's the shape.:huh:



Sergio Dupraz has been around forever, Dupraz snowboards might be fairly new

But he was the shaper for "Hot" snowboards in the early 80's

Boards he made 35 years ago, aren't much different than this years.
Sure the ingredients have changed, but the shape is almost Identical.

Plus this.

There's this guy, named Terry Kidwell.

Heard of em? Didn't think so.

Any who.

Back when almost every snowboard was shaped like a rocket ship.

He said to Mr.Tom Sims. "Make me a round tail with a kick"

Terry shredded his new round tail, like no other before him.:bowdown:

Modern snowboarding was born.

Fast forward 30 years, Terry Kidwell is coming out with a re-issue round tail.

Shaped, almost the same as the Dupraz.

Both Terry & Sergio, have been snowboarding for *40* years.

40 years riding & the power to make any board you want.

Co-winky-dink that they both turned out the same shape???????????



Try that shape & tell me it sucks @ something.


Go on, git.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sims Terry Kidwell Roundtail 1550 Reissue | Transworld Snowboarding

Ha, I didn't find this until after I wrote my spiel.:bowdown:


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I already knew about it

Here's a pic of it,:bowdown: from the Kemper kids camera.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

no riding switch but who cares  will take a deeper look at it when will destroy my mans board, already have a base shot and some serious dents, maybe next year will ride a Dupraz 5.5+ :yahoo:


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

GreyDragon said:


> Just to finish the line on the TRS...
> I bought the TRS Horsepower model last year as they changed to the new XC2 profile - and I absolutely love it!
> Infinitely better than the previous C2 board. :thumbsup:


I demo'ed the 2015 TRS XC2 BTX in June. I liked it. I'd get it if\when the price hits $200. Yeah I'm a cheap ass. We'll see. It gives me more time to trash my 24\7 board while I continue to learn.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Loved and regretted my old Arbor Draft. 

Loved how it rode for me. Hated the copper edges


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Bataleon Evil Twin.
> 
> Gave it away on the forum. Curious if it got rode.


Same here, I really tried to like the ET, but I cut it off at 20 riding days.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Irahi said:


> Same here, I really tried to like the ET, but I cut it off at 20 riding days.


heh, TBT is hit-and-miss. it's a good idea to try it out before buying one. I got mine from a guy who broke his arm trying to ride it. :laugh: almost good as new.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of Bataleon getting mentioned in this thread.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TBT is not for everyone and the first three generations of it were HIGHLY over exaggerated. Kind of funny seen the C2 as well as NS decks getting mentioned, used to be "you're wrong this board is the best because I bought it" now it's "fuck what was I thinking?"

On a side note if anyone has a 156 K2 Jibpan in like new condition and it's the camber model, let me know. Looking for that deck.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hated the skate banana....and it wasn't my style of riding.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Hated the skate banana....and it wasn't my style of riding.


I hate banana. Had, still have a mullet, but on anything other than fresh pow it was a painful ride.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> TBT is not for everyone and the first three generations of it were HIGHLY over exaggerated. Kind of funny seen the C2 as well as NS decks getting mentioned, used to be "you're wrong this board is the best because I bought it" now it's "fuck what was I thinking?"


IMO, C2/rocker camber/CRC/whatever the fuck you wanna call it makes a lot of sense for a softer deck. It has a natural playful tendency that compliments that type of board well. That's why I loved it in the Evo. To me, that was a perfect CRC board. When you start getting into stiffer flex patterns, that camber profile makes less sense to me. You start to really feel that rocker in the middle and it starts to feel like you're riding on a beach ball. That same natural playfulness doesn't really suit that type of board all that well. Instead of feeling playful, it just doesn't feel as locked in and kinda feels like you're trying to fit a round peg into a square hole. I absolutely feel like CRC has it's place, but I think NS is ultimately making a bit of a mistake by acting as if it's the end all be all of snowboarding tech. For stiffer, more freeride oriented boards, RCR is the ticket for me.

Again, that's all just my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> IMO, C2/rocker camber/CRC/whatever the fuck you wanna call it makes a lot of sense for a softer deck. It has a natural playful tendency that compliments that type of board well. That's why I loved it in the Evo. To me, that was a perfect CRC board. When you start getting into stiffer flex patterns, that camber profile makes less sense to me. You start to really feel that rocker in the middle and it starts to feel like you're riding on a beach ball. That same natural playfulness doesn't really suit that type of board all that well. Instead of feeling playful, it just doesn't feel as locked in and kinda feels like you're trying to fit a round peg into a square hole. I absolutely feel like CRC has it's place, but I think NS is ultimately making a bit of a mistake by acting as if it's the end all be all of snowboarding tech. For stiffer, more freeride oriented boards, RCR is the ticket for me.
> 
> Again, that's all just my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


When NS added the flat spot into the r.c. tech is when things went down hill. That changed the way it rode big time, but hey what do I know they wanted to listen to the people that were saying "you're the best" not the guy that was saying "well this fucking sucks".


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When did they add that flat spot? My Evo was a 2011 I believe (white and black stripes) while my Cobra and Proto were both '13s. 

The Evo was great. Still kicking myself for getting rid of that board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That one didn't have the flat spot. It was around the time they did the late release Proto I believe so 2012?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Makes sense. That Evo was great while I never fell in love with that Proto. It just never quite felt right. Traded it to a buddy for his Cobra because he loved my Proto and hated the Cobra. Never fell in love with that one either.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That one didn't have the flat spot. It was around the time they did the late release Proto I believe so 2012?


Really? I think hktrdr told me that NS has had the flat spot at least since 09-10 or 10-11.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have the first board with the RC tech gen 1 sitting under my bed. I at one point probably had about 30 NS's with RC tech from gen 1 to gen 3 or 4. You can spot the flat spot after gen 1.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I have the first board with the RC tech gen 1 sitting under my bed. I at one point probably had about 30 NS's with RC tech from gen 1 to gen 3 or 4. You can spot the flat spot after gen 1.


That is what I heard, too. But was Gen 1 not as far back as 08-09?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SGboarder said:


> Really? I think hktrdr told me


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a Burton easy livin restricted 152. I sold it within 5 trips to the mountain because the board was just too wide for me. I was having a lot of trouble comfortably initiating turns. 

I swapped it for a 149N (or 148 can't remember at the moment) lib tech skate banana and saw an immediate improvement in my ability to ride comfortably (also happened to be taking a lesson that day and the instructor noticed it too). 

But hey, that's what happens when you have small feet and try to buy a board on clearance. 

Moral of the story? Get fit for your equipment and you be better off.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I have the first board with the RC tech gen 1 sitting under my bed. I at one point probably had about 30 NS's with RC tech from gen 1 to gen 3 or 4. You can spot the flat spot after gen 1.


What does the flat spot do to the ride as opposed to say Burtons FV which is more v rockered shape?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ItchEtrigR said:


> What does the flat spot do to the ride as opposed to say Burtons FV which is more v rockered shape?


Just speaking from my personal experience going from the Evo to the Proto/Cobra, but to me the fun, skatey feeling of the Evo became more of a sloppy feeling in the Proto/Cobra. The Evo was fun and playful when wanted, but when you dug into it, it locked in pretty hard. I never felt like the Proto or Cobra did. They both felt kinda sloppy. I never felt anywhere near as confident on either of them as I did the Evo.

Again, that was just my experience. Others may disagree and wouldn't necessarily be wrong. Different strokes for different folks and all.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Arbor Westmark for me. Coming from the Coda it just felt lifeless. I regret selling the Coda (although it was beat to shit). Now Arbor doesn't make a small Coda for me small weight and small feets.

The thing about the Coda. I rode it on an uneventful groomer day and it looked like a cheese grater had attacked the base. That thing was as soft as shit. Probably the funnest board I've ridden though, ever. Loose because of the rocker but then serious enough for in bounds riding. Poppy like a spring. Man I need to find an old one to stash.

While not a dud I haven't been too impressed with the K2 Happy Hour. Perhaps I haven't found the sweet spot yet. I vow not to buy any boards this year so I'll give it another year. I did enjoy the Proto though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck it, bail. If you've ridden it more than a handful of times, you're not gonna come around to it. It's just not the right fit for you. A board either works for you or it doesn't. That doesn't necessarily mean anything about the board or you as a rider, just different strokes for different folks.

Don't waste anymore time on it, sell that stick on CL and pickup something else. I wasted half a season trying to make a Proto and/or Cobra work for me. They just didn't. Picked up a Capita DBX (after demo) and whatya know? There it is!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> What is your point?


I'm pretty sure that his point is that hktrdr is full of deep fried ass munch?

No love for the Evil Twin? Oh snap. Just picked a used one up to compliment my PYL.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm pretty sure that his point is that hktrdr is full of deep fried ass munch?
> 
> No love for the Evil Twin? Oh snap. Just picked a used one up to compliment my PYL.



Dude was a dick but I thought he knew his stuff. 

Back on track, only board I've ever regretted was my Burton Blunt. 1. I thought I would get into park more. 2. It was fragile as hell. It was used for 1 season and looked like a tank ran over it. It was a noodle, outside of the park it was useless.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> No love for the Evil Twin? Oh snap. Just picked a used one up to compliment my PYL.


if you hate it just send it my way, I'll get you rid of it free of charge. :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> if you hate it just send it my way, I'll get you rid of it free of charge. :laugh:


you missed the raffle by about 6 months


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been on a NS HeritageX for a couple of seasons now, and while I like it, I liked the Flag I was on for the 2 seasons prior more. I was tempted by Windells clearing out their demo stock on CL & picked the Heritage & a Capita for my kid. I think I flipped the Rome for what I paid for both boards. I found a barely ridden 163 Flag on CL when I was in Denver last spring so I can pull that out when it's time to bomb groomers.

I grabbed a T6 around the same time & was totally bummed riding that. I demoed one back when they were new & it was the best thing I'd ever strapped into. One day at Meadows with 6-8" of Cascade blower & wished I'd thrown a second board in the roof box.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

3 boards for me, older nitro t1 flat, ride highlife (year before UL model), and currently a k2 parkstar. 

t1 was lifeless, hard to press yet unstable? Could have been partially me as I was still at an intermediate stage, also the sidecut was horrid.

Highlife was actually fine just not the board for me, only wanted to go as fast as possible all the time.

k2 parkstar, I don't like the side cut (same as t1, have to lay it down so far to get a nice carve), its a hair to stiff and feels dead to me. Everyone says its poppy but I feel like my blacklist (broken now booooo) had more pop with less effort. Parkstar actually feels a lot like the t1 now that i think about it but with out the folding tips.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought NS 2004 NS Premier that I just couldn't ride well. I always felt like I was on the verge of catching an edge. I ended up giving it away because I kept trying to figure it out and wouldn't have given up on it as long as it was in my closet. 

I enjoy my K2 Parkstar but the top sheet is super fragile. I've had to fix the top sheet around 15 times and I only rode it 25 times last year. I wish I had gotten a more durable park board.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dumb question, but where is this flat spot on the NS boards you guys were discussing earlier? Right in the middle of the rocker?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

OU812 said:


> Dumb question, but where is this flat spot on the NS boards you guys were discussing earlier? Right in the middle of the rocker?


It is just outside the camber sections:
Never Summer Evo My Take -
snowboard community forums - 2011 Never Summer Reviews (inlcuding Raptor)


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

d2cycles said:


> I bought NS 2004 NS Premier that I just couldn't ride well. I always felt like I was on the verge of catching an edge. I ended up giving it away because I kept trying to figure it out and wouldn't have given up on it as long as it was in my closet.
> 
> I enjoy my K2 Parkstar but the top sheet is super fragile. I've had to fix the top sheet around 15 times and I only rode it 25 times last year. I wish I had gotten a more durable park board.


Ya mine is delaming, it seems to be a common problem recently (from my limited experience). parkstar darkstar and female turbo dream all delamed.


----------

